# I want to be her friend



## Laruku

How do you say " I want to be her friend or I want to become her friend" in Japanese?

Arigatou!!!


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

If we translate it literally 「彼女の友達になりたい」(kanojo no tomodachi ni naritai) it actually sounds quite a bit awkward, it sounds like "I have an aim, and that is to become her friend"
So I'd rather prefer saying 「彼女は私の友達だったらいいな」(kanojo ha watashi no tomodachi dattara iina - "it would be nice if she were my friend"), a more softer way to say it, and that it does not sound (at least for me) awkward.


----------



## Aoyama

You could also say " kanojo to tsukiaetai" (sorry no kanas/kanjis here).


----------



## uchi.m

Hello, Aoyama-san!



Aoyama said:


> You could also say " kanojo to tsukiaetai" (sorry no kanas/kanjis here).



Wouldn't that sound sort of you're looking for an engagement instead of a friendship?


----------



## Ocham

Hi,

彼女は友達だったらいいな→彼女が....

We don't use は for the subject in subjunctive clause.

彼女とつき合いたい(kanojo to tsukiai tai) does not have
anything to do with engagement. You can fankly use it.


----------



## joolgdn

^ Hi, can I ask what that means, exactly?
does that also mean "it would be nice if she were my friend"?


----------



## kaori

彼女とつき合いたい(kanojo to tsukiai tai) 

means "I want to go out with her" or "I want her to become my girlfriend".

つき合う(tsukiau) in this use is more than "firendship".


----------



## kaori

joolgdn said:


> ^ Hi, can I ask what that means, exactly?
> does that also mean "it would be nice if she were my friend"?


yes!


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

> 彼女は友達だったらいいな→彼女が....


直してくれてありがとう。
一般に助詞は日本語学生の頭を悩ませるでしょう。
「は」と「が」の使い分けは、基本的な日本語ですが、日本語をもっと丹念に勉強していく中で、簡単だと思ったことがまさか一番難しいことになってしまうと 気づくことがあるものです。どんな国語であれ、場合／相手／状況によりけり言葉を使い分けるのは、もっとも難しい点でしょう。

サンティ－


----------



## Aoyama

> 彼女とつき合いたい(kanojo to tsukiai tai) does not have
> anything to do with engagement. You can frankly use it.


True, though it is also true that the meaning might involve a little more than casual friendship (but that is also a possibility with the English sentence).


> 彼女とつき合いたい(kanojo to tsukiai tai)
> 
> means "I want to go out with her" or "I want her to become my girlfriend".
> 
> つき合う(tsukiau) in this use is more than "friendship".


Very true also.
Simply said つき合う(tsukiau) means "to meet", but here it would be *to date*.
So then 彼女とつき合いたい(kanojo to tsukiai tai) = I'd like to date her ...


----------

